# Still paying $7.99 for the Protection Plan?



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I called D* this morning just to ask a few questions regarding the Protection Plan:

Me: I see on the web site that the Protection Plan is $5.99 a month. I've been getting charged $7.99 a month. Is that right?
CSR: Please hold, I'll check on that. ... time goes by... Sir, because the equipment you have on your account is owned versus leased, your cost is $7.99. For leased equipment, the receiver is already covered so it's just $5.99.
Me: I saw nothing on the web site that differentiated between owned versus leased equipment.
CSR: Sorry sir.
Me: So if I was to cancel the Protection Plan, wait a while, then sign up again, would it be $5.99?
CSR: Please hold, I'll check on that. ...time goes by... That's correct sir, it would be $5.99.
Me: So why am I not just paying $5.99 now???

Of course, no answer.

So I called Retention tonight and started asking the same question. Before I could even get through it, the rep said, "No, it should be $5.99" When the price dropped in March, the change was supposed to be automatic to those covered already. The rep said, "Believe it or not, there was a glitch in that process and the customers who were affected were those that are identified as being our best customers!"

He made the change to my account so going forward it should be $5.99 a month. He also gave me a small monthly credit on my bill for the next year to make up for the overage since March, plus some for my trouble. This is something he offered and I did not ask for, but of course, I wasn't going to turn it down .

So if you are still getting charged $7.99 a month for the protection plan, I would call and get that changed. There was also not a need at all to cancel the plan then call back later and sign up again (basically leaving you "uncovered" for the 30 day wait period).

Hope that will help someone!


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I called D* this morning just to ask a few questions regarding the Protection Plan:
> 
> Me: I see on the web site that the Protection Plan is $5.99 a month. I've been getting charged $7.99 a month. Is that right?
> CSR: Please hold, I'll check on that. ... time goes by... Sir, because the equipment you have on your account is owned versus leased, your cost is $7.99. For leased equipment, the receiver is already covered so it's just $5.99.
> ...


Is it supposed to be $5.99 even with the DVRs and owning the equipment? Or am I misunderstanding what I read in your post?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup - the DirecTv Protection Plan should be $5.99, period. You can tell from my sig what is covered and all of that is covered for $5.99 - it should no longer be $7.99 (as of March 1, 2006, I believe).


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah the Prot Plan changed to 5.99 on all accts for all equipment so go online to your acct and it should update


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I called D* this morning just to ask a few questions regarding the Protection Plan:
> 
> Me: I see on the web site that the Protection Plan is $5.99 a month. I've been getting charged $7.99 a month. Is that right?
> CSR: Please hold, I'll check on that. ... time goes by... Sir, because the equipment you have on your account is owned versus leased, your cost is $7.99. For leased equipment, the receiver is already covered so it's just $5.99.
> ...


I canceled mine in March for $7.99 and then signed back up for $5.99 did it online.
Still had the 30 day wait period.

When I talked to a CSR they more or less said they would only change it if a customer complained. not automatic.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Not that I beat my equipment up at all, but I hesitated to do the cancel-re-up thing because I didn't want to not be covered for 30 days. Turns out, that wasn't necessary after all. Call Retention, have them fix it.

naijai (or other D* CSRs), if you go on line to fix it (cancel and re-sign up for it), aren't you "uncovered" for a 30 day wait period by signing up again?


----------



## SBacklin (Sep 14, 2005)

I wonder why they lowered the price. I had cancelled my service for about a month. I recently moved and was only now allowed to get my D*. I didn't think it would happen so when I moved I had to sign up with Comcast. I owned my receivers. I called D* as soon as I was given the go ahead to install my dish and had my account reactivated. So it is $5.99 for everyone including me given that I had cancelled then had my account uncancelled?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Because Dish has home protection for 5.99. So they must feel the need to compete with their home protection plan.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

The price was originally $5.99 for all. Then at some point they charged an extra $2 if you had either DirecTiVo equipment and/or high definition equipment.

So you are saying they have changed everyone back to $5.99? I'll have to look at my account since I have been paying $7.99.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

What, if anything, does this protection plan do for leased equipment? I have a H20 that's currently unused, 2 6yr old HIRD's, one is being used, all of which are owned, and an HR20 that is leased. I wonder if it's worth it for me to buy the plan? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

I called on this a few months ago and this is what I was told: Its $5.99 for standard definition equipment and $7.99 for High Def receivers and DVR's/Tivo units.

So, once again we have a case of playing CSR roulette until they drop the price down $2.

I guess I'll call again and see if I can get it dropped down to $5.99.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Proc,

Call again (maybe just call Retention directly). Owned, leased, HD or SD, it should be $5.99.

Larry G, under the lease, the only thing covered is the Receiver/DVR itself (and MAYBE the remote???). If there is a dish pointing issue, a lightening strikes your dish, a multi-switch or cable goes bad or is damaged, none of that is covered. Anything from the input cable on the back of your unit to the dish is covered by the Protection Plan, strictly under the lease alone, it is not. Nor, I believe, is the service call unless it's directly related to the receiver. This is my understanding and not something I'm reading from an official document. I also have not taken the time to visit DirecTv.com and read what the terms of the plan are, so for a definitive answer, I might check there.

Some people are not concerned with anything beyond the receiver and some even prefer to deal with the rest themselves. I don't happen to be in a position to do that, so I opt for the plan.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry G said:


> What, if anything, does this protection plan do for leased equipment? I have a H20 that's currently unused, 2 6yr old HIRD's, one is being used, all of which are owned, and an HR20 that is leased. I wonder if it's worth it for me to buy the plan? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


Mostly it covers the Dish, multiswitch, wiring and the cost of the service call on leased equipment since the box is already covered. A service call alone would cost $70.00 I believe and if they have to replace any wiring or a multiswitch then that is another cost.

At least this is what I have been told.


----------



## Schoenbaum (Sep 2, 2006)

I remember them jacking it up with the excuse that I had HD equipment. I didn't even think about it until I saw this thread. I called and talked to a CSR. he asked if I had received a letter or something and I told him that I had looked up the price on the website.

He put me on hold and came back and tried to tell me that if you had signed up for the protection plan before March that you would pay the higher price.

I told him that was absurd. The plan was listed on their web site at $5.99/mo and that I didn't think that I should have to pay any more than anyone else. I suggested that he cancel it and immediately re-order it again at the lower price. I reminded him that I was an "A List" customer and that I expected the lower price and a credit for the overbilling since March.

He put me on hold again. When he came back he said that he changed it to $5.99. I asked him about the credit and he said that instead of giving me a $10 credit that he would give me HD free for four months (not bad - saves $40).

It's still a pain in the ass that you have to argue with customer support over just about everything...


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

JLuc, Maverick
Thanks for the swift replies. Problems with dish alignment and dish related equipment never occurred to me. Wiring and multiswitchs I can deal with but I would never consider doing anything that could remotely cause a dish allignment or LNB problem. Guess I'll be revisiting my decision to not get the plan.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Proc,
> 
> Call again (maybe just call Retention directly). Owned, leased, HD or SD, it should be $5.99...


I just called again...they lowered it to $5.99. The CSR (from Retention) had to remove it and re-add it. Thanks for the head up JLuc.... Its still stupid that I had to call to have them take $2 off when it should've been done automatically.

Side note...no deals on the HR20. $299 w/$19.95 installation/shipping fee. Still not a bad price though when you consider how much the HR10-250 was a few years ago.


----------



## renov (Sep 13, 2006)

After seeing this thread I checked the website and low and behold I was also being charged 7.99. I called D* and this is the summary of my conversation.

I first told the CSR that I noticed on their website that the protection plan was now 5.99 and I was being charged 7.99. She pulled up my account and said the charge was 7.99 because I had three DVR's. My reply was it doesn't say anything about the charge being more for a DVR. She then said let me look again, then she came back and said the charge was 7.99 because two of my recievers were owned. I then informed her that this was getting a little a silly, it doesn't say anthing about owned vs. leased on the website. She then said let me check something else, I'm thinking, it couldn't get anymore absurd. She then came back and stated the reason it was 7.99 was because I took out the protection plan prior to 3/1/2006. Ok, now I'm more annoyed than amused. I tell her that is quite possibly the stupidest thing I have ever heard. So I ask her if I cancel the protection plan and readd it online if I the charge would be 7.99 or 
5.99. She says let me check on something, puts me on hold, comes back and says, since you have been a good customer we are going to change your protection plan to 5.99.

It is unbelievable that you have to go through something like that in order to be charged correctly. Wow.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

renov said:


> After seeing this thread I checked the website and low and behold I was also being charged 7.99. I called D* and this is the summary of my conversation.
> 
> I first told the CSR that I noticed on their website that the protection plan was now 5.99 and I was being charged 7.99. She pulled up my account and said the charge was 7.99 because I had three DVR's. My reply was it doesn't say anything about the charge being more for a DVR. She then said let me look again, then she came back and said the charge was 7.99 because two of my recievers were owned. I then informed her that this was getting a little a silly, it doesn't say anthing about owned vs. leased on the website. She then said let me check something else, I'm thinking, it couldn't get anymore absurd. She then came back and stated the reason it was 7.99 was because I took out the protection plan prior to 3/1/2006. Ok, now I'm more annoyed than amused. I tell her that is quite possibly the stupidest thing I have ever heard. So I ask her if I cancel the protection plan and readd it online if I the charge would be 7.99 or
> 5.99. She says let me check on something, puts me on hold, comes back and says, since you have been a good customer we are going to change your protection plan to 5.99.
> ...


Retarded, Retarded and also sorry bout the misinformation

Yes prior to 3/1/2006 the prot plan was 5.99 for standard rcvr's and 7.99 for advanced equipment; it should have auto changed on your acct so owned or lease equipment its the same rice since 3/1/06


----------



## dtvmiami (Sep 3, 2006)

naijai said:


> Retarded, Retarded and also sorry bout the misinformation
> 
> Yes prior to 3/1/2006 the prot plan was 5.99 for standard rcvr's and 7.99 for advanced equipment; it should have auto changed on your acct so owned or lease equipment its the same rice since 3/1/06


I understand the "owned or lease" but how bout the stanrdard VS. advanced equipment after 3-1-06, did the advanced also change to $5.99?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

dtvmiami said:


> I understand the "owned or lease" but how bout the stanrdard VS. advanced equipment after 3-1-06, did the advanced also change to $5.99?


yes it did no matter what type of rcvr the prot plan is $5.99


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Same situation like Schoenbaum's. Had to call retention and explain why I was being still charged $7.99. The CSR says it just like when you by something that becomes on sale after March 1st. After more haggling, he then put me on hold and the came back and credited me $10.00 for next year. Then today, I just saw my protection plan with a disconnect and reconnect charge all around the $5.99 range, so it looks like no more $7.99 a month.


----------



## PSUfan (Aug 22, 2006)

Just called billing first. They said the plan does not exist for $5.99 for a HR10-250 since it is an advanced unit. I directed them to their website and they offered to transfer me to the protection plan department. I asked for retention. The rep at retention said that she "thought" she heard some information about that and put me on hold for about 10 minutes. Then comes back and says that due to a "glitch" in the system my account was not rolled over to the new plan but Directv's intentions were for that to happen. Reviewed my account and gave me a $14 credit since it had occurred from March 1st, 2006 to present. Third time in one year that my invoice has been incorrect.........a little thing called trust could go a long way to improving the customer service experience. Even a little inter-department training might help when there is a new initiative for the company. Very disappointing!

Shane


----------



## PSUfan (Aug 22, 2006)

ah, and it gets better........................I waited to speak with a supervisor and ended up being disconnected. I called back and asked to speak with customer retention, a new rep this time, and he tells me that he is unware of any protection plan that is only $5.99 per month. He states that he is only aware of it being $7.99 a month. Still on hold waiting for a supervisor..........I do not understand why these billing problems are occurring.

Shane


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The Retention Rep I spoke with had told me that there were a group of people for which the auto-reduction to $5.99 did not occur and he said, "Believe it or not, it was our A-list customers!". He was really great about it.

Problem #1 - Making their "A-List" customers have to call to get this straightened out and put up with all the "here's some bad info" - "please wait while I go get some more bad info" - "OK, here's the REAL bad info" - "please wait, since you didn't like that bad info I'll go get you something else and we'll see if you like that bad info", etc.

Problem #2 - You are aware of a problem in which the Protection Plan billing did not get switched from $7.99 to $5.99 for some people back around March 1st. SO FIGURE OUT WHO IS STILL BEING OVERCHARGED $7.99 AND FIX THEM! How hard can that be? You can't tell me the extra $2 a month for some people is worth the grief you're causing by what's happening now? Want to save some of that "profit"? Fix those people's monthly billing and don't tell them about it. Save yourself the $14 that you overcharged people in the past and get them fixed currently. Oy, I really don't think that should be so hard. 

OK, maybe problem 1 and problem 2 are inverted, but you get the idea.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I stumbled across thie thread while doing a search on an entirely different topic and I'm pissed. I'm an A-hole list customer and I've always been paying $7.99 for the Advanced Protection Plan. 

I just got off the phone with a CSR and was told I was paying $7.99 because I own all my equiptment. I told the rep I wasn't buying that line and asked about just cancelling the plan altogether. The $5.99 plan should start next month.

Wish I knew about this sooner.


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

I just got off the phone with D* retention Dept., cause first rep tried to tell me its an option to take advantage of the 5.99 a mos. prot. plan if you will agree to another 1 year commitment contract. Yeah, I was not born yesterday, So you can change my pricing package plan after that causes the system to think I switched plans and then I would not be grandfathered in anymore. They try to be slick. Which is a shame to treat any customer that way, let alone your a list customer such as myself and others.

Well after having her transfer me to retention Dept. that CSR did not even let me finish my explanation when she interupted and stated she was aware of the situation and was sorry for the other reps. treament. Also gave me a discount for the mishap etc... and actually had a nice conversation in the end. She also told me there was an error on my plan that caused my MLB Extra Innings auto renewal to get interupted, and made a note in my account so that when package is started and I call to activate it they will give me the auto renewal price which like last year was a $30.00 difference.

Thanks to the person who made this post and made us aware of this issue.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry to drag up this old thread, but I just happened to be watching channel 201 and their 2 minute clip on the Protection Plan.

It very clearly stated on there that the cost of the Protection Plan is $5.99 a month for any account whether it has just standard receivers, DVRs, High-Def receivers or HD-DVR combos! If you are still running into CSRs that are trying to tell you it is $7.99 because of advanced equipment or owned versus leased, politely call *BS* on them! Refer to their own information channel as stating the cost is $5.99 a month, period.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

If you had the protection plan prior to 3/1/06 it was $7.99 and you were grandfathered in at that price just as some are grandfathered in with cheaper expired packages. They decided to go to $5.99 because of the new leasing policy. It was not supposed to automatically go down to $5.99 but as we are seeing, if the customer addesses it, it will be reduced just as an expired package can be swapped to a current package.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

cavihitts said:


> If you had the protection plan prior to 3/1/06 it was $7.99 and you were grandfathered in at that price just as some are grandfathered in with cheaper expired packages. They decided to go to $5.99 because of the new leasing policy. It was not supposed to automatically go down to $5.99 but as we are seeing, if the customer addesses it, it will be reduced just as an expired package can be swapped to a current package.


In my case it went down without my calling. My bill dated 3/23/2007 has the $5.99 price, vs the 2/23/2007 bill where it was $7.99.


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just noticed mine went from $7.99 to $5.99 after my switch to the HR20 yesterday.

Guess that $2 helps offset the $6.02 extra I'm having to pay for programming now. 

I had Total Choice at $47.99 + HD + DVR = $63.97 now with PLUS HD it's $69.99. Plus the $10 credit for a year from when I complained that all the PGA Tour events started on the Golf Channel this year, and I had to pay $20/month to upgrade from the FAMILY package I was using the Total Choice, just for 1 channel.

Guess that evens out enough.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

weaver6 said:


> In my case it went down without my calling. My bill dated 3/23/2007 has the $5.99 price, vs the 2/23/2007 bill where it was $7.99.


Did you make a change on your account? If it was to go down automatically it would have taken place on 3/1/06, which is when the pricing changed. If you added a receiver or changed to a different package then it may have made the adjustment at that point such as the case of SG24, a change was made that triggered the price change.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Because Dish has home protection for 5.99. So they must feel the need to compete with their home protection plan.


ha. dish still charges you if they send someone out.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

cavihitts said:


> Did you make a change on your account? If it was to go down automatically it would have taken place on 3/1/06, which is when the pricing changed. If you added a receiver or changed to a different package then it may have made the adjustment at that point such as the case of SG24, a change was made that triggered the price change.


No, I haven't changed my account or equipment since last August.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

cavihitts said:


> If you had the protection plan prior to 3/1/06 it was $7.99 and you were grandfathered in at that price just as some are grandfathered in with cheaper expired packages. They decided to go to $5.99 because of the new leasing policy. It was not supposed to automatically go down to $5.99 but as we are seeing, if the customer addresses it, it will be reduced just as an expired package can be swapped to a current package.


I'm going to assume from the tone of your post that you are a DirecTv employee - at least you post with an air of speaking for D*. My post is not an attack, and certainly not personally directed toward you.

I know you could not post the documentation to back up what you say, but I sure would like to see that document. The whole concept of being grandfathered in at a HIGHER price just seems ludicrous to me. The only thing I can think of that is remotely similar to that would be the gas companies offering the "lock in at this price" offers where you could actually be paying more than others if gas prices actually go down - but in that case those possibilities are clearly stated and you sign an agreement agreeing to that.

If D* actually did implement as a policy that they were reducing the price of the protection plan, but we are going to keep charging people who already pay for the plan $2.00 more per month - unless they want to call in and point out to us that we are overcharging them, then we'll charge them the same as everyone else" - that is a huge disservice to their customers, as well as the CSRs who are supposed to try to explain that.

In reality, what you are saying smacks of the same misinformed, grasping at straws, trying to come up with some kind of - ANY kind of - explanation that the customer will buy into that seems to be happening with much too much frequency now. My experience, as well as those of others posted here, seems to support that in the sense that when asked why they are paying $7.99 instead of $5.99, there is a lot of "could you hold please while I check on that" followed by "oh, you were grandfathered in at that price" or "it's because you own your equipment instead of lease" or "it's because you have advanced technology equipment". Same old CSR roulette - different answers each time the question is asked.

The D* website that covers the Protection Plan makes absolutely NO mention of a tiered pricing structure for the plan based on the type of equipment (advanced technology) you have or whether it's classified as owned or leased. The "DirecTv Basics" channel (channel 201) actually states that the price of the plan is $5.99 - even if you have DVRs, HD Receivers or HD DVR combo units. The information you've posted and what has been stated by the CSRs when calling about this flies in the face of DirecTv's own published information. And by continuing to try to come up with reasons why D* should still be charging some people $7.99 for the plan that they set a pretty clear price point of $5.99, I think the CSRs are doing a disservice to D* and are just feeding into the feeling that their CSRs really don't know what they're talking about half the time and you just need to play CSR Roulette until you find one that knows what's going on.

I'm sorry, and again, nothing personal against you, but I have to pound the BS button on this one.

D* lowers the price of Protection Plan coverage from $7.99 to $5.99 and it should be a VERY simple thing to update everybody's account to charge $5.99. No gray area about it.

If someone is aware of a situation where a service provider lowers the price of one of their services, but makes it incumbent on the customer to call them and request that they be charged the new, lower price, I would like to hear about it.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

"If someone is aware of a situation where a service provider lowers the price of one of their services, but makes it incumbent on the customer to call them and request that they be charged the new, lower price, I would like to hear about it."
__________________

Happened to me with Verizon!


----------



## Mindhaz (Sep 25, 2006)

Mine automatically updated to $5.99 too, but it is something you have to keep up with. I've never had a problem with D*, but Bellsouth has pulled this on me twice with DSL. They lower the price, but continue to charge the old price unless I called and asked for the "new" lower price.

The same is true with cell phone service. You should periodically check the rates. They go up and down all the time.

I agree that any price reduction for any service should be automatically given to the customer. I just know it happens very rarely.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

But when you called to ask them about the lower price, did they come up with different excuses to try to justify still charging you the higher price? Seems to be what is happening in some instances here. Some get a CSR that acknowledges the problem and makes the adjustment. Others get a CSR that comes back with several different "explanations" for keeping it at the higher price.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> If someone is aware of a situation where a service provider lowers the price of one of their services, but makes it incumbent on the customer to call them and request that they be charged the new, lower price, I would like to hear about it.


Cingular has done something like this to me before. They changed packages in such a way that the one that cost what I was paying included more minutes and extras without notifying me. I didn't find out about it 'til I needed a new phone. I don't think this is as unusual as you think although I do believe it's underhanded.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

Well that is your opinion and I respect it. I'm not going to discuss who I work for or how I might get information. If you don't believe me, that's perfectly fine. I don't believe everyone on this forum either. I'm just another person.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> But when you called to ask them about the lower price, did they come up with different excuses to try to justify still charging you the higher price? Seems to be what is happening in some instances here. Some get a CSR that acknowledges the problem and makes the adjustment. Others get a CSR that comes back with several different "explanations" for keeping it at the higher price.


Good point - Verizon was very professional about it and made change immediately. However, I could not get good answer as to why I hadto see rate advertised and call to request it. Let the buyer beware I guess.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> In reality, what you are saying smacks of the same misinformed, grasping at straws, trying to come up with some kind of - ANY kind of - explanation that the customer will buy into that seems to be happening with much too much frequency now. My experience, as well as those of others posted here, seems to support that in the sense that when asked why they are paying $7.99 instead of $5.99, there is a lot of "could you hold please while I check on that" followed by "oh, you were grandfathered in at that price" or "it's because you own your equipment instead of lease" or "it's because you have advanced technology equipment". Same old CSR roulette - different answers each time the question is asked.


I simply stated that they changed the price on 3/1/2006. That the customers who were paying $7.99 remained at that price until it was addressed. The posts of this thread are evidence of that. I stated that the change was made when the leasing policy went into effect not that it is still 7.99 because of advanced equipment or that you owned it. As far a responses from CSR's you are absolutely correct. They should be able to give you a clear cut answer.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

"I simply stated that they changed the price on 3/1/2006. That the customers who were paying $7.99 remained at that price until it was addressed. The posts of this thread are evidence of that."

Not true from what I see (see posts below). Also, if I'm not mistaken, some people have received reimbursement or compensation, and yet, I am told by DTV that no one receives either. Of course, I trust what DTV says more than what people here say; after all, the CSR's at DTV wouldn't give out misinformation or lie :nono: 

weaver6 post#29:

In my case it went down without my calling. My bill dated 3/23/2007 has the $5.99 price, vs the 2/23/2007 bill where it was $7.99.

weaver6 post#33

No, I haven't changed my account or equipment since last August.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

A message popped up on the CSR's screen last night that when someone leases a box like an HR20, the $5.99 price goes into effect. However, he confirmed that it should be $5.99 regardless.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> A message popped up on the CSR's screen last night that when someone leases a box like an HR20, the $5.99 price goes into effect. However, he confirmed that it should be $5.99 regardless.


Not in my case. I leased the HR20 from DTV and they still had me in the $7.99 price -- until I called and argued to get it down to $5.99.

Perhaps this change to HR20 and price reduction is something new they are doing.


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

First of all, I am not taking sides because I work for dtv (and yes I work for dtv.. I've always been up front about that... and no I don't know everything but most things I do know well). Cavihitts is not just making up some response because he's a habitual liar and likes taking trips on the BS-mobile. He's correct. That is the response "we're supposed to give" if a customer objects. The $7.99 price was originally for advanced products. The reason why people get compensation is due to empty threats of quitting if they don't get it like everyone else. Unfortunally some agents don't know how to work with upset customers. Most customers are just wanting the package at that price.. I have no problem with that.. neither does corporate dtv. That's why have the ability to change it for customers (well at least sups do).. with the extention of the service agreement of course... but sometimes in life we have to give n' take. 

No.. none of this info is on our website or on the customer agreement... just in case any of you are looking for it.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I just upgraded from the HR10 to the HR20 DVR and in my next invoice (April) the protection plan dropped to $5.99 without any phone calls. Knock on wood, I have had DTV since 1996, been continusouly upgrading and have not had a bad experience with them yet (although the additional money for Super Fan does aggravate me)


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

Going back to the first post.

JLucPicard called about the protection plan.

Was this person still paying $7.99 for the protection plan even after the price change? Yes

Was this person given the run around about the pricing? Yes. I'm not disputing that or excusing it. 

But was the price changed after this person called in to address the issue? Yes.


----------



## dtech (Aug 21, 2006)

cavihitts said:


> Going back to the first post.
> 
> JLucPicard called about the protection plan.
> 
> ...


It's just the same as customers upgrading equipment and then not having the old receiver deactivated. D* pockets a lot of extra income per month and they arent going to call you up to let you know about it until you stumble across it. Plain shady is what it is. :nono:


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

But Directv is not going to know if you are not using a receiver unless they are informed. If you order a receiver upgrade to replace another one then the csr could then deactivate the older receiver but usually the customer would not want to deactivate it so they have service until the new one arrives. When the tech/customer calls in to activate the new one it may be overlooked and as a result the old receiver is not deactivated. The activating CSR may not know that the new receiver replaced one that is not going to be used.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

cavihitts said:


> But Directv is not going to know if you are not using a receiver unless they are informed. If you order a receiver upgrade to replace another one then the csr could then deactivate the older receiver but usually the customer would not want to deactivate it so they have service until the new one arrives. When the tech/customer calls in to activate the new one it may be overlooked and as a result the old receiver is not deactivated. The activating CSR may not know that the new receiver replaced one that is not going to be used.


I recently replaced an R15 with a HR20 and was sent the "recovery" box before the installation. When the installer came and activated the HR20 in the living room, which is where I had the R15, they did not deactivate the R15 even after they received it! I was totally bewildered that they got back the R15 and still had not deactivated it :nono2:

I happened to check my account online and saw 4 receivers instead of the 3 I have and then made the call to get it corrected. Talk about inadequacy :eek2:


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

JVM said:


> I recently replaced an R15 with a HR20 and was sent the "recovery" box before the installation. When the installer came and activated the HR20 in the living room, which is where I had the R15, they did not deactivate the R15 even after they received it! I was totally bewildered that they got back the R15 and still had not deactivated it :nono2:
> 
> I happened to check my account online and saw 4 receivers instead of the 3 I have and then made the call to get it corrected. Talk about inadequacy :eek2:


That was a mistake on Directv's end. It would seem that the CSR ordered a recovery without deacitivating the receiver. So yes that is a case were Directv made the mistake. What I was referring to is: Say a person goes to Best Buy, they pick up a HR20, they go home, they hook it up (say they don't need ka/ku or 2nd line), they call Directv and say they need to activate their new box. Directv activates the hr20. Directv would not know that they disconnected whatever receiver they had there before. So if that person does not mention during activating the HR20, they will have charges on the account for a receiver they are not using.

There are different cases. Yes Directv and their CSR's make mistakes. Yes some customers have situations like yours and are overcharged. The world is not perfect and you shouldn't have to, but the best thing to do is as you did and keep a close eye on your bill.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

cavihitts said:


> That was a mistake on Directv's end. It would seem that the CSR ordered a recovery without deacitivating the receiver. So yes that is a case were Directv made the mistake. What I was referring to is: Say a person goes to Best Buy, they pick up a HR20, they go home, they hook it up (say they don't need ka/ku or 2nd line), they call Directv and say they need to activate their new box. Directv activates the hr20. Directv would not know that they disconnected whatever receiver they had there before. So if that person does not mention during activating the HR20, they will have charges on the account for a receiver they are not using.
> 
> There are different cases. Yes Directv and their CSR's make mistakes. Yes some customers have situations like yours and are overcharged. The world is not perfect and you shouldn't have to, but the best thing to do is as you did and keep a close eye on your bill.


I'm in such a good mood I'll agree with everything you say! I just discovered I get channel 95, YES HD, and I'm in Pennsylvania. Problem is while I'm a Yankee fan, I kind of think the Red Sox have a more exciting team with their pitching. But, like you say, we can't expect everything to be perfect


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

On April 20, a CSR called me back (!!!) in response to an E-mail I sent complaining about the $7.99 protection plan charge. He not only allegedly changed me to $5.99 but also gave me $10 off per month for 12 months plus 6 months of free HD for the aggravation and overcharge, without any haggling or negotiation from me. Sounded great!

My May bill arrived today, and I dreaded opening it because I was worried that something would get screwed up. It was justified. I did have a $10 credit (hopefully the first of 12). However, I did not have the free HD, and I was still being charged $7.99/month for the protection plan. :nono2: 

I called up customer service, and the CSR took 15 minutes to downgrade the protection plan charge to $5.99 but had to transfer me to a supervisor regarding the free HD. All told, I spent close to 30 minutes on the phone. I guess I'll have to hold my breath when next month's bill comes in.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

cavihitts said:


> There are different cases. Yes Directv and their CSR's make mistakes. Yes some customers have situations like yours and are overcharged. The world is not perfect and you shouldn't have to, but the best thing to do is as you did and keep a close eye on your bill.


Please educate your co-workers.....

Dear Mr. Wolf,

Thanks for writing and letting us know your concern about your Protection Plan subscription and your annual commitment. Because you own your receiver(s) and the other equipment, such as the remote, cabling, dish, and multi-switch, the $7.99 plan that you purchased covers all of these items.

New customers, who purchase our Protection Plan today, lease their receivers and do not own them. For these customers the receiver is already covered under their lease agreement so they are just being charged for $5.99. Therefore, their coverage only includes the 24/7 technical troubleshooting, the free service calls, and the replacement of the related additional equipment.

Furthermore, your annual programming commitment ends on 08/17/08. I hope that you have enjoyed having DIRECTV. You are very important to us and we look forward to serving you for years to come.

If you need any assistance with your DIRECTV equipment or programming please let me know and I will have a representative contact you as soon as possible.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely,

Leslie D
Employee ID # 100113732
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Eich (Jan 9, 2007)

The funny thing is, if you look on DirecTV's main web site for the protection plan:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900030

You'll see the plan list a low monthly fee of $5.99

However, when I log into my account and look at modifying my services, the price there is listed at $7.99 for Advanced Equipment.

I do think that DirecTV's intention is as stated in the letter above. But they haven't done a good job of documenting this on their web site.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

mikewolf13 said:


> Please educate your co-workers.....
> 
> Dear Mr. Wolf,
> 
> ...


I signed up for the protection plan in July 2006. All owned DTivo units. Monthly amount $5.99. Me thinks Leslie is a bit confused.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Schoenbaum said:


> He put me on hold and came back and tried to tell me that if you had signed up for the protection plan before March that you would pay the higher price.


If so, they owe me refunds for charging me higher rates (several times) on Total Choice. Just went up $3 in February....again...


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Eich said:


> The funny thing is, if you look on DirecTV's main web site for the protection plan:
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900030
> 
> You'll see the plan list a low monthly fee of $5.99
> ...


Well, if they were actually going to repair or replace the "advanced equipment" (read: HR10-250), that would be one thing. But they aren't. So, again, what's the point?


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

The price changed around March of 2006 so it would make sense that you would only pay $5.99. And it would make sense that dtv would post the new charge for the protection plan on the website and not the old $7.99 price.


bto4wd said:


> I signed up for the protection plan in July 2006. All owned DTivo units. Monthly amount $5.99. Me thinks Leslie is a bit confused.


----------

